# If you were in the wh40k universe what would you be?



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

Title says it all.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just like the exact topic before, a corpse, between the imperium happily slaughtering entire worlds and everything else in between you may as well just be dead from the start, its gonna save allot of time


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A human. About 6 foot, 12 and a half stone.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

A Tyranid. If you're not burned, you get regenerated! Or maybe a Dark Eldar - we both share alot in common. Or, maybe just a rock.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Look at that unique and skyrocketing imagination and immersion there, those detailed responses... but you can't help but respect their honesty and giggle a little. 

Well, since this is pure fantasy, I'd be a Sister of Battle, riding in my Immolator and burning everything even remotely heretical to cinder and ash, then proceed to the next. Though I'd like to switch to a Multi Melta every now and then for shits (heretics) and giggles (me). And since it is unlikely that I become a Living Saint just with my flamethrower and melta gun (since Big E prefers rabid mistress types than pyromaniacs), I'd either die a violent death in time or maybe, just maybe live long enough to retire from active duty (if there is such a thing at my appointed Order) and haunt my neighbourhood with a hand flamer, ready to purge heresy and set things on fire. Though at some point I might become bored and disappointed with my aging and failing body, so I'd ask for a suicide mission and probably die. In case I wouldn't, I'd keep doing it 'till I die or become the first Living Saint with a twin-linked Flamer and a twin-linked Melta gun.


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd like to be a servitor, seems like a fairly easy job.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> A human. About 6 foot, 12 and a half stone.


what no pies in 40k ?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

a member of the tau air caste 'ZOOOM ZOOM ZOOOOOOM!'

yeah sounds just right for me


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Well if I could be anyone it would have to be the Swarmlord. The greatest general of the Hive Mind and near immortal since I can just be spawned again. I would also have the greatest level of autonomy within the swarm and I get to crush the ultramarines! What better character is there!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Best option: daemon prince. Immortality and no chance of something bad happening to you. And all it takes is a lot of work and your immortal soul... 

Likely: Dead, or worse.


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

Marine Scout....I've already been one :thank_you:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Me in the 41sy millennium.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd be Tzeentch. There, I win, i know everything hahaha.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

High Lord of Terra. Almost impossible to be assassinated, and probably the highest rank in the Imperium (Except Primarchs, but they're in no position to object to what I say, are they now...)

Midnight


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, actually...

High Lords tend to have a rather quick turn-over rate. The inept/inexperienced wouldn't stay long, and unless you're secretly running a country in between coming on here...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A Inquisitor of course... No one would be able to tell me what I am supposed to do... And if they did, one word would describe my reaction: Exterminatus... 

And I would shoot everyone that did not do everything I said... Everything... [Thinking about some very weird and some very stupid ideas]


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ideally a chaplain for a chapter that isn't dark angels.

realistically, i'd probably be one of those people that clean up after a firefight by chucking bodies in a futuristic wheelbarrow though


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

A daemon prince myself : very powerful immortality just do whatever you like in the galaxy of war... And my own daemon world if i capture one


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

An ale-wench for Ragnar Blackmane's great company. :grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeff the Tyranid.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would be a Space Marine, of some mighty chapter.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

id like to be a murderous little deamon named gerald, i would be a nurgling and i would go squelching around planets eating people and giving them aids. I would also be a nurgle csm sorcerors pet and i would sit on his shoulder and laugh (can nurglings laugh?) as little imperial gurdsmen get killed violently i would be a bit like a pet dog but with aids.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Most likely, I would be conscript nr. 231.XX, or a random cultist. Most likely a cultist


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I would be a Khorne Berserker


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

A Chaplain..considering I am one in real life.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A tyranid ripper. All I`d ever have to worry about is eating.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would be a Eldar Harlequin. Their imagery and background always appealed to me. Plus is it not so bad performing whilst breaking skulls across a battlefield?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> id like to be a murderous little deamon named gerald, i would be a nurgling and i would go squelching around planets eating people and giving them aids. I would also be a nurgle csm sorcerors pet and i would sit on his shoulder and laugh (can nurglings laugh?) as little imperial gurdsmen get killed violently i would be a bit like a pet dog but with aids.



You are a sick man *warsmith7752*!! :laugh:

Me, I would be the guy who presses the button that releases the virus bombs. _Exterminatus_.... what a rushhhhhhhh! :crazy:


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

A tyranid ripper with underground swarm option cuz then I can hide from enemyes and attack them from behind with my fellow ripper brothers and because usually rippers are used for collecting bio mass so I don' t get shot so often, and If I die probably mother hive mind will generate me again.
Or a Dark Eldar cuz of Metal, Leather, Spykes, Sex, Drugs and all that suff


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> id like to be a murderous little deamon named gerald, i would be a nurgling and i would go squelching around planets eating people and giving them aids. I would also be a nurgle csm sorcerors pet and i would sit on his shoulder and laugh (can nurglings laugh?) as little imperial gurdsmen get killed violently i would be a bit like a pet dog but with aids.


In other words: Salacious Crumb.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd be a servitor! I've always wanted to be a cyborg!!!!!!!!!

...No. I'd probably be a heavily augmented inquisitor. Tyrus has always appealed to me...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd be a Ripper, cuz' *they're so darn cute*!


----------



## Devayurt (Aug 3, 2010)

Tau Ethereal, unlike many of the other factions I preach peace.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

So a Chaos Sorrcerer i mean bending the Warp to my needs freaking Awesome, or a Black Apostle to the Word Bearers Ha that be awesome, or mabye a Space Marine of the Grey Knights Die Hertic and Let the Emperor Light guide you to a better place.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

A daemon prince of Slaanesh 
or a Traitor guardsmen sniper.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

An obliterator. Reshape your body at will, good one for the ladies. The ultimate cyborg if that is your thing and work towards becomming a demon prince.
Or a lone renegade raptor like Zho Shaal. He is the man.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to be a daemon prince, I don't like the idea of being a mortal.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

A member of the Inquisition. I would always surprise people because....."No-one expects the inquisition." And I suspect it would not belong before I became known as a radical Inquisitor. Fight fire with fire I say and let them all burn.


----------



## Brapapple (Jul 13, 2010)

I would have to be a caladus assassins i love those guys/gurls


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

What, no-one wants to be *Immortal Emporer of Mankind*? Ok, I suppose I could do that. All you have to do is sit around on the throne all day (not much different to what I do now). All hail me!


----------



## MadMaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd be Larry - the Immortal Emperors ******* brother that no one talks about. I'd sit around hunting xenos on some small game preserve using sniper gear (and orbital strikes... just because I can) and have servitors running my stills.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd be a facebiter squig.Eat whatever you want including faces and the ocasional grot. Get to watch the boyz clobbering each other and racing without becoming too much of an object of attention. Ah the good life.


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

Anyone else find it wierd only one person has listed an ork?


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

nope no one really wants to be an ork except some different people... no offense to you ork players but there ugly


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Narik said:


> Anyone else find it wierd only one person has listed an ork?


 Not untill you mentioned it but yeah, no bosses apart from those bigger then you, warrin, drinkin, racin, no ideals, no uniforms, now worries. 


bloodangels666 said:


> no offense to you ork players but there ugly


 but they're too dumb to care about being ugly. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

haha yes it is i think orks are vary underestimated by players which i dont think they should be i mean some of the space marines hold orks as there biggest threat


----------



## Cadian440th (Jul 20, 2010)

An imperial guard vendetta gunner; you get to blow stuff up till you get blown up. oh and by the way if it all comes down to it I call being goose so that my pilot is forced to be tom cruise then i can watch him die... well that was a bit random but still i like the vendetta


----------



## Airforce32123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cadian440th said:


> An imperial guard vendetta gunner; you get to blow stuff up till you get blown up. oh and by the way if it all comes down to it I call being goose so that my pilot is forced to be tom cruise then i can watch him die... well that was a bit random but still i like the vendetta


I'd gladly be the pilot...


...FOR THE IMPERIUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Cadian440th said:


> An imperial guard vendetta gunner; you get to blow stuff up till you get blown up. oh and by the way if it all comes down to it I call being goose so that my pilot is forced to be tom cruise then i can watch him die... well that was a bit random but still i like the vendetta


Xenu (sp?) is probably a Tyranid, so he may well be quite good in a fight against them. You never know.:biggrin:


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Some faceless Imperial Guard footsoldier that never shows up for work because he has "a drinking problem". Who may in fact be more agitated with his fellowman's patriotism than his enemy, particularly when it interrupt's his drinking. Unless, of course, some Ork prick took our booze, then, all hell would break loose. To my comrades, I would say things like "Really, I don't understand what's so cool about this dying thing, you're not impressing anyone." I would also be incredibly arrogant and outright vehemenous towards anyone questioning my ethical obligations and priorities...that is, when I was sober enough to articulate such matters. :grin:​


----------

